# The more things change......



## manuel dexterity (Oct 2, 2014)

Getting a flashback to the heyday of the PRI.

Video: La casa de Peña Nieto de 7 mdd, en Las Lomas (reportaje) - Aristegui Noticias


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

manuel dexterity said:


> Getting a flashback to the heyday of the PRI.
> 
> Video: La casa de Peña Nieto de 7 mdd, en Las Lomas (reportaje) - Aristegui Noticias


Great video. Thanks for posting. I believe that every PRI president from Echeverría through Salinas left office, via "wise investments," a billionaire. Back to their old games.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Is there such a thing as a poor politician?*



Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Great video. Thanks for posting. I believe that every PRI president from Echeverría through Salinas left office, via "wise investments," a billionaire. Back to their old games.


Don't forget that a billionaire in Mexico is only worth a paltry $77 million in USD.

It was Mexican politician Carlos Hank Gonzalez who said:

"A politician who is poor is a poor politician".

I suggest we start a collection for EPN.


----------

